# Creation P Cut vinyl cutter any good?



## pinkrage (Dec 20, 2007)

hi everyone
i just want everyones opinion.

i saw an advert on ebay for a creation pcut 24 . Is this a good vinyl cutter to buy?
i am new to the business.
has any one used it and would they recommend it?

i know the roland gx24 is good but i cant afford that right now.

pls help

its on ebay for 180 ppounds.

is this a good price?

i havent bid yet.

i have 3 hrs to end of bid so any advice now would be helpful!!! #

thanks xx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I moved this question to the vinyl cutter section of the forum where it should get more response.

I did a quick search of the forums for: *creation p cut* using the search box at the top and I found that it's made by uscutter and that it seems to be a good vinyl cutter to consider. You can read lots of reviews/opinions on the cutter by doing the same search.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Go for it, its great cutter but it cannot contour cut.

R.


----------



## oggcouple (Feb 1, 2009)

Contour cut? Meaning what. Looking for an inexpensive vinyl cutter for small projects.


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

Contour cut means to cut around a printer picture, saving you the trouble of doing it by hand. If you are new to this, you will most likely not need it. I believe that contour cutting is not really needed, especially if you are looking at an inexpensive machine. The roland has it, but they are also using printers that can utilize the higher quality ink. You don't want to use a home printer and contour cut cheap heat transfer that will not last, just my opinion.

Buy the pcut, it is a really good machine, at least in my limited experience. Not a big investment either. Start out with it, and if you do really well, then save and re invest into a more expensive machine.


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

Creation P-Cut cuters are not made by USCutter they are made by Creation in Shenzhen China. The CS, CB and CTO models can contour cut (optional on CTO)


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

The Creation P-Cut brand range machines are most reliable, robust and professional machines one can buy! This "CREATION P-CUT" Brand knows exactly what customer needs and accordingly provides all the necessary setup material to the customer to begin with. "CREATION P-CUT" has a wide range of plotters which can suit your requirement whether you want to cut reflective vinyl (by CS630) or normal standard vinyl (all machines) or you have tight office space .i.e can be placed anywhere in office and not in a specific spot(by CB730 cut wirelessly using Bluetooth, no wires required !)- they have a machine for everything! We have teamed up with manufacturer to gain exclusive rights to provide our customers these machines accessible. "CREATION P-CUT" has always focused on minute details which make your cutting experience better. We constantly provide them input to them and its result is reflected on the machines. You not only buy the machine, but we provide the support, drivers, manuals,plugin's i.e. basically everything you need to get going! If you are in a dilemma to buy which machine, don't hesitate to give us a call and one of our delightful operators will be glad to point you in the right direction based on your needs and requirement !! 

you can even cut direct from coral draw and Ai now with the creation plotter cutters.


----------

